# JFreeChart Eigentschaften des Charts ändern



## kekskennzeichen (31. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze in meiner GUI JFreeChart um Messwertereihen von Windparks anzeigen zu lassen. Der Komfort ist ja schonmal toll, das das Chart seine Scalierung je mit jeder neuen Datenreihe ändert. 
Das will ich aber so nicht, wie kann ich denn die Scalierung der Y und X Achsen festlegen das sie bei einer festen Größe bleibt?

gruß 
keks


----------



## LukeVlbg (21. Jul 2009)

_Genau das_ hab ich auch schon versucht herauszufinden. Bin noch nicht draufgekommen.

Gibt es da Möglichkeiten die Skalierung fix einzustellen?

Lg


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jul 2009)

setRange(min, max)
legt den Bereich fest


----------



## LukeVlbg (23. Jul 2009)

Danke funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## bms (20. Okt 2009)

Hi bin neu hier aber habe direkt mal ne Frage.
Wenn ich ein Scatterplot erstellt habe:


```
chart = ChartFactory.createScatterPlot("Label1","Label2", x, dataset, PlotOrientation.VERTICAL, false, true,true);
```

und wie bei der Hauptfrage die beiden Achsen also x und y achse selber festsetzen möchte z.b. von 0-100 wie gebe ich das in mein Programm ein.
chart.setRange() wird nicht erkannt.
Vielleicht kann mir da einer helfen wäre sehr dankbar dafür.

Danke und Grüße
bms


----------



## LukeVlbg (20. Okt 2009)

*chart*.setRange() ist der falsche Ansatz.

Über den Plot und die Range- bzw. Domain-Achse kannst du das ganze setzen:


```
plot.getRangeAxis().setRange(x, y);
```

Gruß


----------



## bms (20. Okt 2009)

Hmm.

irgendwie kann ich nicht auf das Plot damit zugreifen.
Mit 

```
plot.getRangeAxis().setRange(10, 10);
```
passiert nichts. Da er den plot schon gar nicht erkennt.
mit chart.getPlot(). gibt es auch nichts was sinn macht.

Gruss
bms


----------



## Verjigorm (20. Okt 2009)

Welchen Plot benutzt du denn ?
XYPlot oder CategoryPlot?

Dann musst du nämlich schreiben:


```
chart.getCategoryPlot().getRangeAxis() ...
oder
chart.getXYPlot().getRangeAxis()....
```

vielleicht gibt es noch weitere Plots, weiss ich grade nicht


----------



## bms (20. Okt 2009)

Cool danke dir nochmal für die Hilfe. :toll:
War dann doch einfacher als ich gedacht habe 

Danke und Gruß
bms


----------

